# When baby hedgehogs attack, and other pics of adorablyness



## Pyt (Feb 27, 2010)

Our babies are 6 weeks old now, all three are males, and all three look almost exactly the same (one is a bit smaller though), so much so that I have no idea if all these pictures are different babies, or all the same one. All three did the same thing though, take a few nibbles of my finger and then annoint.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197 ... ww0410.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197 ... ut0410.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197 ... ms0410.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197 ... WR0410.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197 ... t20410.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197 ... t30410.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197 ... t10410.jpg

And me being a nerd.
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197 ... ie0410.jpg


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pics, looks like they are doing very well.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are awesome and I think its great you guys have so much fun together


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

The 4th one is great! so ferocious!


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

I love how in the last picture, hedgie is making a face like, 'Maybe if I ignore him, he'll stop.' :roll: like a mom with a kid acting up. :lol: 

I love that you can see all their little teefers too!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What cute pics and hedgies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

They are the cutest. Makes me wish I had a litter.


----------



## Pyt (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. They were a bit of work, but I think they turned out great, off to new homes with two of them soon.


----------

